# Kidde Home Theater Fire Suppression



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I was look at Kidde's website and notice that they have a solution that is marketed towards home theaters. The Kidde In-Cabinet System utilizes FM-200 clean agent so that electronics and building materials are not damaged by water. The same sort of systems are used world-wide in computer rooms.

*Home Theater: Recommended Solution*
Kidde In-Cabinet Suppression System using FM-200®

[img]http://www.kiddefiresystems.com/utcfs/ws-383/Assets/140x75_kiddeincabinet.jpg$ASSET[/img]The Kidde In-Cabinet Suppression System using FM-200® is specially-designed to provide fast, clean, around-the-clock protection for home theater rooms. Its modular design uses smoke detectors to sense the fire and an innovative multi-directional nozzle to distribute FM-200, the world’s leading clean agent, to all areas of the machine enclosure within ten seconds. Fire suppressed...no cleanup...back to the show!
More+


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good find ...:T

This makes me wonder: How many of us have an extinguisher in the HT or at least close by??? ...just in case of a fire :scratchhead:

My HT room is near to the laundry room, I have a small extinguisher there just in case raying: . :yes:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I was researching fire extinguishing methods for my furnace room. There's a bedroom to one side, and my Theater room to the other. The theater room's walls and ceiling are all stuffed with Roxul so that adds some time to get out, but putting the fire out to begin with would be much better. 

I guess the clean agent systems can kick in even before flames appear and do not require any clean up afterward. The detectors sense certain particles (smoke, vapours, etc) and/or heat above a certain level. So if your AVR started smoldering, the system would release the FM-200 and save the rest of your gear, your room, your house and possibly your life.

The only current extinguisher in my house is in my kitchen. Smoke and monoxide detectors are on every level.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder what the Kidde In-Cabinet System costs?


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

We have a system like this in our computer room, and it requires that the area be air tight for a specified amount of time in order for this system to work. So unless your equipment rack is air tight then I am not sure how they are going to make this work.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

IIRC, it also must have a disconnect for any ventilation/furnace/AC fans or blowers, so that the stuff doesn't get dispersed too quickly. We were looking at having a system put in at work, and that was one of the details I remember.


----------

